# motores paso a paso



## martinno (Ene 11, 2006)

soy nuevo en el foro me gusta esto de la electronica hice un par de proyectos pero hasta ahora nada de robotica
bueno mi duda es que tengo unos motores paso a paso que no se como hacerlos funcionar, no quiero hacerlo por la computadora con los circuitos para el puerto de la pc que es lo unico que encontre hasta ahora en internet. si alguien me puede dar una mano gracias


----------



## Raflex (Ene 11, 2006)

Hola, lo mismo que se hace con el puerto paralelo puedes hacerlo con un microcontrolador preprogramado, ademas de que le puedes agregar sensores para que automaticamente cambie el sentido de giro, se detenga, etc. Solo tienes que programar el microcontrolador a tus necesidades


----------



## GUS (Mar 3, 2006)

martinno dijo:
			
		

> soy nuevo en el foro me gusta esto de la electronica hice un par de proyectos pero hasta ahora nada de robotica
> bueno mi duda es que tengo unos motores paso a paso que no se como hacerlos funcionar, no quiero hacerlo por la computadora con los circuitos para el puerto de la pc que es lo unico que encontre hasta ahora en internet. si alguien me puede dar una mano gracias




Lo primero que tienes que hacer es especificar el tipo de motores que tienes, ya que dependiendo de si son bipolares o unipolares necesitan un controlador u otro. Te recomiendo que que busques información sobre los controladores UCN5804 de Allegro, son una maravilla para excitar motores unipolares de 2 fases, que con la posterior ayuda de un 555 puedes generar un tren de pulsos para manejar tu motor. Si tus motores son bipolares, existe otro circuito de allegro, cuyo nombre no recuerdo, pero que tengo entendido que también funciona muy bien.


----------



## gallo2k (Mar 16, 2006)

entra en este link:

http://home.cogeco.ca/~rpaisley4/Stepper.html

Saludos!!


----------



## andrespipemo (Jun 6, 2006)

hola como estan mi consulta consiste en lo siguiente tengo que entregar un proyecto dentro de tres dias y es un asensor pero el problema es que no se como hacer que haga las estaciones  y no se como funcionan los motores paso a paso por favor necesiot esa ayuda lo mas pronto posible gracias


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 6, 2006)

andrespipemo dijo:
			
		

> hola como estan mi consulta consiste en lo siguiente tengo que entregar un proyecto dentro de tres dias y es un asensor pero el problema es que no se como hacer que haga las estaciones  y no se como funcionan los motores paso a paso por favor necesiot esa ayuda lo mas pronto posible gracias



Hola, hoy acabo de entregar un trabajo de un elevador, el código para el pic no me ha quedado muy bien 

Pero alg si le digo con un motor paso a paso no le hará ni cosquillas al elevador.

Si le interesa pudo pasarle mi trabajo para que se de una idea, ojo que la intención de ste foro no es hacer tareas, por tanto si acepta mi trabajo y lo entrega tal cuál pues ni modo.

Saludos


----------



## andrespipemo (Jun 7, 2006)

hola bueno si seria muy bueno para tener un poco de idea de como se haria pero si tienes algun link o pagina especial para poder guiarme de hay seria bueno te agradesco sinseramente


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 7, 2006)

andrespipemo dijo:
			
		

> hola bueno si seria muy bueno para tener un poco de idea de como se haria pero si tienes algun link o pagina especial para poder guiarme de hay seria bueno te agradesco sinseramente



Ahh claro yo no tenía idea ni de como funcionaba un elevador, asíq ue buscando encontré estas páginas 

En www.Otis.com, elije la versión inglés, es done más elevadores hay y ademá svienen con animaciones flash

En www.Kone.com también hay buenas explicaciones en Flash.

Saludos


----------



## andrespipemo (Jun 7, 2006)

hola como estan la verdad les agradesco mucho lo que me mandaron perdonen que sea tan canson pero aun me hace falta un poco no se si tienen algunos circuitos de un elevador a escala o una pagina donde los pueda buscar les agradeceria y perdonen por ser tan canson
ustedes disculpen
gracias


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 7, 2006)

andrespipemo dijo:
			
		

> hola como estan la verdad les agradesco mucho lo que me mandaron perdonen que sea tan canson pero aun me hace falta un poco no se si tienen algunos circuitos de un elevador a escala o una pagina donde los pueda buscar les agradeceria y perdonen por ser tan canson
> ustedes disculpen
> gracias



Diagrama eléctrico no he visto, pero puede revizar el mío haber que le parece.

http://files.filefront.com/Elevadorsch/;5125825;;/fileinformación.html

Si quiere un bosquejo de un elevador en las páginas que le di viene varios y hasta animados.

Saludos


----------



## maxi3390 (Jun 9, 2006)

Hola, soy nuevo en el foro y quisiera saber cómo hacer para hacer andar unos motores paso a paso que son de unas impresoras de matriz de punto; me dijeron que necesito un "tren de pulso" pero no se donde encontrarlo, si me pueden decir donde  encontrarlo o hacerlo andar de alguna otra forma se los agradecería.

Desde ya muchas gracias.

Maxi.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 9, 2006)

Hola, en este foro hay muchos temas al respecto, si mi respuesta no te es suficiente puede consultar los demás.

Hay un integrado que ya se me olvidó la matrícula jaja pero es muy utilizado para estos motores.

También depende de si son bipolares o unipolares, cuántos cables tiene?

Si tiene solo 4 puede hacerlo con LM creo que 293, es un puente H.

SI tiene 5 o 6, puede controlarlo desde la PC, con un registro d ecorrimiento como un 74192 o con FF conectados como registro de corrimiento .

Saludos


----------



## Raflex (Jun 9, 2006)

Hola, para los motores bipolares es el L293 (los numeros cambiados jeje), para bipolares utiliza el ULN2803. Hay mucha información sobre las secuencias para moverlos, puedes buscar en google como motores de pasos, o paso a paso.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 9, 2006)

Raflex dijo:
			
		

> Hola, para los motores bipolares es el L293 (los numeros cambiados jeje), para bipolares utiliza el ULN2803. Hay mucha información sobre las secuencias para moverlos, puedes buscar en google como motores de pasos, o paso a paso.



Jaja, me cuesta mucho memorizar las matrículas , gracias por la correción :9

Saludos


----------



## maxi3390 (Jun 10, 2006)

En cuanto a la respuesta a la pregunta de cuantos cables tiene, un motor tiene 6 cables (negro, celeste, amarillo, marron, rojo y blanco) y el otro motor tambien tiene 6 (negro, rojo, blanco con una línea roja, verde claro, blanco con una línea verde claro, y otro blanco completo). Y quisiera saber que es lo del "registro de ecorrimiento"  , porque soy principiante en el tema de electrónica.

Desde ya Muchas gracias.

Maxi


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 10, 2006)

Hola, si tienen 6 cables, 2 son comúnes y se conectan a positivo, casi siempre son los 2 de en medio.

Pero para sacarlos bien, se usa un ohmetro, norecuerdo bien si era así,
pero se mide de un cable a otro y si marca por ejemplo 12Ohms y de ese mismo cable a otro marca 12 También, y si mides entra esos 2 cables y mide 24 quiere decir que esos 3 forman parte de una misma bobina y el común es el que marcó 12 Ohms de cable a cable.

Y sería repetir lo mismo para cada cable.


Una manera sencilla de probarlo y harar la secuencia de los cables es, una vez encontrados lso 2 comúnes, se mandan a Positivo, y se ponen 4 transistores por ejemplo un BC547 con la base a una resistencia de 220 y eel emisor a tierra, para cada cable se pone un transistor y se le conecta el cable al colector Sería 4.

Ahora a cada resistencia de 220 se le aplica un pulso puede ser de 5v y debe dar un paso el motor, luego al siguiente y si gira hacia el mismo lado qquiere decir que esta bien, si no lo hace hacia el mismo, quiere decir que ese cable no sigue.

Un registro de corrimiento es un arreglo digital que permite ingresar un dato y estarlo desplazando, es como cuando usted hace fila para comprar algo, ingresa y lo van recorriendo hasta que es su turno de ser atendido.

En este caso sería meterle un 0001 e irlo recorriendo para que le de los pulsos a cada transistor sería 0001,0010,0100,1000.

Y así estaría moviendo al motor en paso simple.

Saludos


----------



## fran_14 (Ago 8, 2007)

hola una preg...yo tengoo un paso a paso unipolar (4 cables)
como hagoo para probarlo?¿?a ver si anda?¿?
tiene comunn¿?¿como es esto!!es de un escaner!!
tiene un rojo, blanco, azul y amarillo, en ese orden!!

la etiqueta dice m42sp-4

yy dice tmb 12ohm

alguien me puede ayudar=?=es la 1ra vez q miro uno de estos ya q soy principiante en esto!!
les agradeceria


franco


----------



## ZainZeus (Ago 13, 2007)

Holas Chequen al final de este post:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f19/problema-puente-h-discreto-9088/

Saludos 
ZZ


----------



## juanjuanote (Dic 10, 2008)

*hola qtal¿¿*
quiero saber que motor paso a paso de que potencia,que voltaje,que par y esas cosas para mover un peso aproximado de 3 kg? 
¿y que motor de continua necesito para tambien potencia,voltaje y par para conseguir mover unos dos kilos de peso? 

gracias
un saludo


----------



## Raflex (Dic 10, 2008)

En la siguiente pagina encuentras lo que buscas


```
www.google.com
```


----------



## shadoweps (May 31, 2009)

EinSoldiatGott dijo:
			
		

> Hola, hoy acabo de entregar un trabajo de un elevador, el código para el pic no me ha quedado muy bien
> 
> Pero alg si le digo con un motor paso a paso no le hará ni cosquillas al elevador.
> 
> ...



Hola, abro este tema para ver si aun tienes tu trabajo del elevador, me toco hacer uno como proyecto y no encuentr mucha información en internet, te lo agradeceria mucho

saludos


----------



## EME_JuanAndrade (Jun 4, 2009)

Saludos, no se si a alguien le sirva, pero yo hice funcionar un stepper unipolar con un 4017, un 555 y un uln2003 y sin mayor problema. Es medio intuitivo, pero si a alguien le sirve subo el esquematico.


----------



## shadoweps (Jun 16, 2009)

juanministrador dijo:
			
		

> Saludos, no se si a alguien le sirva, pero yo hice funcionar un stepper unipolar con un 4017, un 555 y un uln2003 y sin mayor problema. Es medio intuitivo, pero si a alguien le sirve subo el esquematico.



A mi m gustaria ver el esquematico, espero lo subas pronto

saludos


----------



## franchito1981 (Ago 24, 2009)

jajajajaja mi idolo Raflex


----------

